# Blade runner



## G83 (Nov 19, 2012)

Anyone tried the blade runner?


----------



## aaron (Jun 19, 2013)

They have their uses, good for ripping, cutting curves, have used it for window cutouts. If you have one of the small impact holsters they fit goodin that on the belt. 
It doesn't replace the knife, but it's a good addition


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

The tools a JOKE.


----------

